# US Tax ID or SS number for the wife



## JakeSaPI (Sep 9, 2014)

A friend told me there is a US Tax or SS number you can get for your Filipino wife so you can claim her on your taxes. He called it an International SS number? Anyone know about this? I've looked online but haven't come across anything. To claim a dependent there has to be some kind of ID number, how does this work?

Thanks


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

JakeSaPI said:


> A friend told me there is a US Tax or SS number you can get for your Filipino wife so you can claim her on your taxes. He called it an International SS number? Anyone know about this? I've looked online but haven't come across anything. To claim a dependent there has to be some kind of ID number, how does this work?
> 
> Thanks


Jake, that's a new one on me and I deal with Social Security at the embassy by phone from time to time.

To get absolute legal information, On the Embassy website go to This Page and contact them there by email or phone. I have always found them very helpful.



Jet Lag


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

We file a joint return as she was issued a regular S.S. number after we were married in the US and while living there, subsequently moving here. I have no thoughts if your Wife has not been to the US.

Fred


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Read thru this Jake. You are looking for an ITIN (Individual Taxpayer Identification Number) for your wife not a SSAN as she is not a US Citizen.

Tax Topics - Topic 857 Individual Taxpayer Identification Number (ITIN)
https://americansabroad.org/issues/taxation/us-tax-implications-of-a-non-american-spouse/
New Rules for Obtaining Foreign National U.S. Tax Identification Numbers

If you still have questions, I would inquire at the Embassy to see if there is an IRS agent in residence or scheduled to be available before Apr 15 and set up an appointment if allowed.


----------



## George6020 (Apr 18, 2014)

Like Jon1 just stated, you can apply for the ITIN for your wife, which allows you to include her on your tax forms. If you look at form 1040, it states to put SSN or ITIN in the designated line.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Jon and George hit it right on. She'd have to come to U.S. and obtain even an initial green card to get a SSN, which my wife received about a month after arrival in 2012 w/ her green card. Also, track all of your comms and paperwork w/ IRS well on this, as they Lost my ITN paperwork that I spent well over 100$ for FedEx to send to her then her to them back in 2011...I had it FedEx'd exactly to where in Texas they directed I send it, but someone there obviously screwed up and lost it, and then my return got rejected for filing Married w/ Dependents as well and they of course then "stole" my money. I'm filing an Amended return w/ the SSN and see if that flies and get some money back. As commercial here says, "The IRS is the most powerful and ruthless collection agency on the planet.".....Yes they Are!


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

You don't need to do anything until you file taxes. Then you claim her and apply for the ITIN. When you get your tax return or whatever they send you it will include the ITIN. I did it when my wife and I got married. Unless they changed the rules its pretty easy and straight forward. The bad part is then she is liable to file taxes as well even though she is not a US citizen they got you coming and going.


----------

